# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل تو خلاصه نویسی و تست زدن و نکته برداری و اینا.....کمککککککک

## ftm_mlh

سلام بچه ها ......ببینین من یه مشکلی دارم واونم اینه ک اصلن بلد نیستم خلاصه برداری کنم ...بنظرتون اگ من اینکارو نکنم مشکلی پیش میاد اونایی ک خلاصه برداری نمیکنن چیکار میکنن چه کاری رو میتونم جایگزینش کنم مثلن اگ همین درسنامه هامو واسه مرورم بخونم و تکرار کنم به جای استفاده از خلاصه ها مشکلی داره ؟
مشکل بعدیم اینه ک نکته برداری هم اصلن بلد نیستم .....واسه چ درسایی لازمه نکته برداری کنم ؟واسه چه درسایی لازمه نکته ها رو تو پاسخنامه هایلایت کنم ؟؟کللن حاشیه نویسی یا علامتدار کردن تستای مهم ضروریه؟اگ فقط تستایی ک غلط زدم رو علامتدار کنم و تو وقتای مرور جواب بدم کافی نیست .....کم مونده دیوونه بشم من اصلن نکته برداری رو بلد نیستم ینی میخوام نکته برداری کنم هر چی نکته ی چرت و پرته بر میدارم مینویسم کللی وسواس به خرج میدم و فک میکنم همه چی مهمه ...الان اومدم گفتم بیخیال نکته برداری چون خیلی وقتمو میگیره و بلد نیستم بجاش نکته های مهم تستارو تو همون پاسخنامه هایلایت کنم حتی واسه ی عمومیا هم اینکارو میکردم اینم خیلی وقت گیر بود و وسواس داشتم و فک میکردم همه چی مهمه تستارو ک بررسی میکردم بیشتر دنبال یاقتن نکته بودم ک هایلایتش کنم تا خوندن و فهمیدن پاسخنامم...بعدم هی برمیگشتم به عقب ببینم نکته ای رو جا ننداخته باشم بعد تو اینم خیلی وسواسی بودم و خیلی چیزای الکی رو ک اصلن نیاز نبود هایلایت میکردم .....بچه ها واقعن نیازه نکته برداری یا هایلایت؟من بلد نیستم چیکار کنم ؟شما از اینکارا انجام میدین؟واسه چه دروسی و به چه صورت؟اگ توضیح بدین واقعن ممنون میشمممممممم  کمکم کنین لدفن

----------


## METTIX

> سلام بچه ها ......ببینین من یه مشکلی دارم واونم اینه ک اصلن بلد نیستم خلاصه برداری کنم ...بنظرتون اگ من اینکارو نکنم مشکلی پیش میاد اونایی ک خلاصه برداری نمیکنن چیکار میکنن چه کاری رو میتونم جایگزینش کنم مثلن اگ همین درسنامه هامو واسه مرورم بخونم و تکرار کنم به جای استفاده از خلاصه ها مشکلی داره ؟
> مشکل بعدیم اینه ک نکته برداری هم اصلن بلد نیستم .....واسه چ درسایی لازمه نکته برداری کنم ؟واسه چه درسایی لازمه نکته ها رو تو پاسخنامه هایلایت کنم ؟؟کللن حاشیه نویسی یا علامتدار کردن تستای مهم ضروریه؟اگ فقط تستایی ک غلط زدم رو علامتدار کنم و تو وقتای مرور جواب بدم کافی نیست .....کم مونده دیوونه بشم من اصلن نکته برداری رو بلد نیستم ینی میخوام نکته برداری کنم هر چی نکته ی چرت و پرته بر میدارم مینویسم کللی وسواس به خرج میدم و فک میکنم همه چی مهمه ...الان اومدم گفتم بیخیال نکته برداری چون خیلی وقتمو میگیره و بلد نیستم بجاش نکته های مهم تستارو تو همون پاسخنامه هایلایت کنم حتی واسه ی عمومیا هم اینکارو میکردم اینم خیلی وقت گیر بود و وسواس داشتم و فک میکردم همه چی مهمه تستارو ک بررسی میکردم بیشتر دنبال یاقتن نکته بودم ک هایلایتش کنم تا خوندن و فهمیدن پاسخنامم...بعدم هی برمیگشتم به عقب ببینم نکته ای رو جا ننداخته باشم بعد تو اینم خیلی وسواسی بودم و خیلی چیزای الکی رو ک اصلن نیاز نبود هایلایت میکردم .....بچه ها واقعن نیازه نکته برداری یا هایلایت؟من بلد نیستم چیکار کنم ؟شما از اینکارا انجام میدین؟واسه چه دروسی و به چه صورت؟اگ توضیح بدین واقعن ممنون میشمممممممم  کمکم کنین لدفن


اصلا نیاز نیست اینهمه وسواس همه ی دروس نیازی به خلاصه نویسی ندارن من فقط واس فیزیک و شیمی خلاصه مینویسم مثلا کل دینامیک رو تو دوتا صفحه خلاصه نوشتم خیلی نمیخاد خودتو درگیر کنی که همه نکته ها رو نوشتی یا نه سعی کن با تست زدن زیاد تسلط پیدا کنی و خیلی نمیخاد به فکر این باشی که نکته و فرمول بنویسی مهم اینه که این نکته ها تو ذهنت حک بشه نه رو کاغذ

----------


## Hans_Landa

> سلام بچه ها ......ببینین من یه مشکلی دارم واونم اینه ک اصلن بلد نیستم خلاصه برداری کنم ...بنظرتون اگ من اینکارو نکنم مشکلی پیش میاد اونایی ک خلاصه برداری نمیکنن چیکار میکنن چه کاری رو میتونم جایگزینش کنم مثلن اگ همین درسنامه هامو واسه مرورم بخونم و تکرار کنم به جای استفاده از خلاصه ها مشکلی داره ؟
> مشکل بعدیم اینه ک نکته برداری هم اصلن بلد نیستم .....واسه چ درسایی لازمه نکته برداری کنم ؟واسه چه درسایی لازمه نکته ها رو تو پاسخنامه هایلایت کنم ؟؟کللن حاشیه نویسی یا علامتدار کردن تستای مهم ضروریه؟اگ فقط تستایی ک غلط زدم رو علامتدار کنم و تو وقتای مرور جواب بدم کافی نیست .....کم مونده دیوونه بشم من اصلن نکته برداری رو بلد نیستم ینی میخوام نکته برداری کنم هر چی نکته ی چرت و پرته بر میدارم مینویسم کللی وسواس به خرج میدم و فک میکنم همه چی مهمه ...الان اومدم گفتم بیخیال نکته برداری چون خیلی وقتمو میگیره و بلد نیستم بجاش نکته های مهم تستارو تو همون پاسخنامه هایلایت کنم حتی واسه ی عمومیا هم اینکارو میکردم اینم خیلی وقت گیر بود و وسواس داشتم و فک میکردم همه چی مهمه تستارو ک بررسی میکردم بیشتر دنبال یاقتن نکته بودم ک هایلایتش کنم تا خوندن و فهمیدن پاسخنامم...بعدم هی برمیگشتم به عقب ببینم نکته ای رو جا ننداخته باشم بعد تو اینم خیلی وسواسی بودم و خیلی چیزای الکی رو ک اصلن نیاز نبود هایلایت میکردم .....بچه ها واقعن نیازه نکته برداری یا هایلایت؟من بلد نیستم چیکار کنم ؟شما از اینکارا انجام میدین؟واسه چه دروسی و به چه صورت؟اگ توضیح بدین واقعن ممنون میشمممممممم  کمکم کنین لدفن


سلام... ببین اصولا اینو بگم الان منطقیه که برات سخت باشه.برای اینکه چطور خلاصه بنویس راه زیاده. مثلا خلاصه های یکی از خرخونا رو بگیر که با طرز نوشتن اشنا شی.اصولا باید نکاتی که  مهمن رو بنویسی و بعد هر آزمون هم نکات مهمو بهش اضافه کنی. در کل بهتره خلاصه برا اختصاصیا باشه مثل ریاضی و فیزیک. براشیمی هم یه چیزی مثل مهروماه یا فیل مبتکران خوبه یا اگه حالشو داری خودت بنویس :Yahoo (21): . 
برا عمومیا بیشتر واسه لغات وتاریخ ادبیات  کارت نویسی کاربردیه(لغات هم عربیه هم زبان هم ادبیات) .حاشیه نویسی هم یادت نره در دینی و ادبیات علی الخصوص.برا آیات هم بستگی به خودت داره.... از الان استرسشو نداشته باش هر وقت رو هر درس مسلط شدی خلاصشو بنویس. برا ادبیات ودینی حاشیه نویسی خوبه. حتماااا :Y (699): تست هایی که سخته و نتونستی یا راه دیگه ای داشته یا سوال خوبی بوده رو هایلایت کن برا دوره جمع بندی ضروریههههههههههههه :Yahoo (75): (در هر درس) کلا اونموقع که طرفای عیده یا بعدش باید همینا رو مرور کنی. درپایان خلاصه هات رو طوری بنویس که بشه بهش نکته اضافه کرد . مثلا داخل تقویم ننویس یا اگه نوشتی سه چهار خط رو خالی بزار هر دو صفحه یه بار.
ببخشین طولانی شد. :Yahoo (4): امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمک کنم....موفق باشی. :Yahoo (65):

----------


## neda415

من وسواس شما رو در نکته برداری تستای دروس عمومی داشتم ولی دوران جمع بندی که مرور کردم بسیار برام مفید بود با اینکه نوشتنش وقتمو گرفت
ولی برای درسی مثل زیست از زیادی نکته نوشتن ضرر کردم همون چیزی رو بنویسید که چندبار یادتون رفته
من معمولا بعد یه بار خوندن مطلبی خلاصه نمیکردم وقتی تو آزمونم اومد و تستارو زدم و چندبار خوندم دقیق میفهمیدم کجاهارو لازم دارم بیشتر مرور کنم و فراره
مثلا برای زیست دوراول که تست میزدم خیلی از توضیحات پاسخش رو احساس میکردم لازمه بنویسم ولی نمینوشتم علامت میذاشتم دور بعدی که میخوندم برام دیگه جالب نبود 
برای بعضی مباحث حتی یاداشت نحوه حل کردن اون تیپ خاص کمک کننده است

----------


## ftm_mlh

> من وسواس شما رو در نکته برداری تستای دروس عمومی داشتم ولی دوران جمع بندی که مرور کردم بسیار برام مفید بود با اینکه نوشتنش وقتمو گرفت
> ولی برای درسی مثل زیست از زیادی نکته نوشتن ضرر کردم همون چیزی رو بنویسید که چندبار یادتون رفته
> من معمولا بعد یه بار خوندن مطلبی خلاصه نمیکردم وقتی تو آزمونم اومد و تستارو زدم و چندبار خوندم دقیق میفهمیدم کجاهارو لازم دارم بیشتر مرور کنم و فراره
> مثلا برای زیست دوراول که تست میزدم خیلی از توضیحات پاسخش رو احساس میکردم لازمه بنویسم ولی نمینوشتم علامت میذاشتم دور بعدی که میخوندم برام دیگه جالب نبود 
> برای بعضی مباحث حتی یاداشت نحوه حل کردن اون تیپ خاص کمک کننده است


خیلی تچکر..........ولی بازم کمک میخوام بنظرتون اگه واسه دروس عمومی نکته برداری نداشته باشم و فقط درسنامه هامو بخونم و تست حل کنم و واسه اختصاصیا هم نکات رو تو پایخنامه هایلایت کنم چطوره؟میترسم با این وسواسام همه چیو خراب کنم از طرفیم میترسم اگ نکته برداری نداشته باشم خیلی به ضررم تموم بشه ...هر کاریم میکنم نمیتونم این وسواس رو کمترش کنم........اگ نکته برداری نکنم تو عمومیا خیلی به ضررم تموم میشه؟آخه همه چیو تو درسنامه داره ک...واقعن نیازه ینی؟

----------


## ftm_mlh

> اصلا نیاز نیست اینهمه وسواس همه ی دروس نیازی به خلاصه نویسی ندارن من فقط واس فیزیک و شیمی خلاصه مینویسم مثلا کل دینامیک رو تو دوتا صفحه خلاصه نوشتم خیلی نمیخاد خودتو درگیر کنی که همه نکته ها رو نوشتی یا نه سعی کن با تست زدن زیاد تسلط پیدا کنی و خیلی نمیخاد به فکر این باشی که نکته و فرمول بنویسی مهم اینه که این نکته ها تو ذهنت حک بشه نه رو کاغذ


من خلاصه نویسی رو انجام نمیدم دیگه ...ینی میتونم همون درسنامه هامو چن بار بخونم یا یه کتاب جمع بندی بگیرم و درسنامه هاشو بخونم به عنوان خلاصه نویسی یا با تست جمع بندی کنم نیازی ندارم به خلاصه نویسی ...مشکل من بیشتر از هر چیزی با نکته نویسیه .....خیلی وسواسی عمل میکنم ینی اگ بدون نکته برداری تست بزنم مثلن یه سری تست رو یه ساعته میزنم ولی اگ بیام نکاتو هایلایت کنم و از اینجور کارا اون تستا و بررسیشون ممکنه به جای یه سات 4 سات وقتمو بگیرن آخرشم سردرد میگیرم بعدشم دفه ی بعد میام اونا رو بخونم میگم این چه چرت و پرتاییه من هایلایت کردم اینارو ک بلدم اینا ک مهم نیستن ینی فقط دفه ی اول بنظرم اون نکته ها جالب میان ....با این وضعیت بنظرم اگ فقط بخونم و تست بزنم و تستا رو خوب بررسی کنم خیلی بیشتر به نفعم باشه تا اینکه کللی وقت بزارم پای نکته برداری و این وسواسا و سردردا......ببخشید من زیاد حرف میزنم

----------


## ftm_mlh

اولین تاپیکمه بخدا ........دوستان کمک کنین گناه دالم :Yahoo (12):

----------


## arisa

من اصلا تو عمرم خلاصه ننوشتم و هیچوقتم فلسفشو درک نکردم شاید باشن ادمایی که نوشتن و استفاده کردن
من چند رنگ ماژیک دارم و مثلا با خودم می گم قرنای تاریخ ادبیاتو با رنگ زرد ..کلمات چند پهلوی املا رو با رنگ ابی و به همین ترتیب
تست هم همین کلمات کلیدی و نکته های تازه هایلایت می شن و کنار کتاب می نویسم یا برچسب می زنم به صفحش

----------


## neda415

> خیلی تچکر..........ولی بازم کمک میخوام بنظرتون اگه واسه دروس عمومی نکته برداری نداشته باشم و فقط درسنامه هامو بخونم و تست حل کنم و واسه اختصاصیا هم نکات رو تو پایخنامه هایلایت کنم چطوره؟میترسم با این وسواسام همه چیو خراب کنم از طرفیم میترسم اگ نکته برداری نداشته باشم خیلی به ضررم تموم بشه ...هر کاریم میکنم نمیتونم این وسواس رو کمترش کنم........اگ نکته برداری نکنم تو عمومیا خیلی به ضررم تموم میشه؟آخه همه چیو تو درسنامه داره ک...واقعن نیازه ینی؟


نه به ضرر تموم نمیشه ولی تاثیر زیادی داره مخصوصا تو عمومی که نکات زرد عمومی رو زیاد یادم میرفت خانم سارا همتی میگفتن از زردعمومی و حتی روی سوال زیست و زمین نکته برداری میکردن و دوروز به کنکور مرور کردند زمان برهست ولی خیلی مفید.چیزی رو که وقت مرور ندارید خلاصه نکنید

----------


## ftm_mlh

مرسی دوستان ازپاسخگوییتون.....خلاصه نویسی رو بیخیال شدم فقط تصمیم گرفتم نکات مهم و فرمولارو و چیز میزای مهم رو از درسنامه هایلایت کنم بعدن شاید بکارم بیاد ووقتی تست میزنم اگه نکته ی مهمی دیدم تو پاسخنامه هایلایت کنم ولی نکته نوشتن رو بیخیال میشم تستایی ک غلط جواب میدم رو هم علامتدار میکنم تا بعدن باز بزنم فک کنم همینا کافی باشه......واسه وسواسمم یه فکر اساسی کردم مثلن من مشکلم اینه که قتی تستام رو بررسی میکنم هی برمیگردم عقب ببینم نکته ای جا نزاشتم و اینا واسه همین تصمیم گرفتم به خودم اجاره ی برگشت ندم و اگ یه تستی رو بررسی کردم برم بعدی و بعدی وحق ندارم دوباره بیام پاسخ اون تست رو بخونم ک شاید چیزی رو جا انداختم ....تو درس خوندنمم همین کارومیکنم اگ یه مطلبی روخوندم دیگه حق برگشت به اون مطلبو به خودم نمیدم ااینجوری وسواسم درست میشه بعدم یاد میگیرم ک به همه چیز همون دفه ی اول توجه کنم و با دقت بخونم چون اجازه ی برگشت ندارم.....اینجوری فک کنم خوب باشه.....و اینکه فک کنم اگ دفه ی اول نکته هایی ک بنظرم مهم میان رو با مداد علامت بزنم بهتر باشه از دفه های بعد ک اومدم خوندم نکته هایی ک واقعن مهم هستن رو هایلایت کنم ...چون یکی از مشکلای من اینه ک دفه ی اول ک میخونم همه چیزو مهم میبینم و نمیتونم تشخیص بدم چ چیزایی واقعن مهمه......فک کنم اگ اینکارا رو انجام بدم خوب باشه .....برم امتحان کنم :Yahoo (4): ......بازم مرسی از کمک :Yahoo (8):

----------


## seven

> سلام بچه ها ......ببینین من یه مشکلی دارم واونم اینه ک اصلن بلد نیستم خلاصه برداری کنم ...بنظرتون اگ من اینکارو نکنم مشکلی پیش میاد اونایی ک خلاصه برداری نمیکنن چیکار میکنن چه کاری رو میتونم جایگزینش کنم مثلن اگ همین درسنامه هامو واسه مرورم بخونم و تکرار کنم به جای استفاده از خلاصه ها مشکلی داره ؟
> مشکل بعدیم اینه ک نکته برداری هم اصلن بلد نیستم .....واسه چ درسایی لازمه نکته برداری کنم ؟واسه چه درسایی لازمه نکته ها رو تو پاسخنامه هایلایت کنم ؟؟کللن حاشیه نویسی یا علامتدار کردن تستای مهم ضروریه؟اگ فقط تستایی ک غلط زدم رو علامتدار کنم و تو وقتای مرور جواب بدم کافی نیست .....کم مونده دیوونه بشم من اصلن نکته برداری رو بلد نیستم ینی میخوام نکته برداری کنم هر چی نکته ی چرت و پرته بر میدارم مینویسم کللی وسواس به خرج میدم و فک میکنم همه چی مهمه ...الان اومدم گفتم بیخیال نکته برداری چون خیلی وقتمو میگیره و بلد نیستم بجاش نکته های مهم تستارو تو همون پاسخنامه هایلایت کنم حتی واسه ی عمومیا هم اینکارو میکردم اینم خیلی وقت گیر بود و وسواس داشتم و فک میکردم همه چی مهمه تستارو ک بررسی میکردم بیشتر دنبال یاقتن نکته بودم ک هایلایتش کنم تا خوندن و فهمیدن پاسخنامم...بعدم هی برمیگشتم به عقب ببینم نکته ای رو جا ننداخته باشم بعد تو اینم خیلی وسواسی بودم و خیلی چیزای الکی رو ک اصلن نیاز نبود هایلایت میکردم .....بچه ها واقعن نیازه نکته برداری یا هایلایت؟من بلد نیستم چیکار کنم ؟شما از اینکارا انجام میدین؟واسه چه دروسی و به چه صورت؟اگ توضیح بدین واقعن ممنون میشمممممممم  کمکم کنین لدفن


سلام!!!
من زیاد خلاصه نویسی نداشتم فقط برای ریاضی این کارو کردم و به نظرم اصلن واسه عمومی لازم نیس بیشتر برا اختصاصی اونم ریاضی فیزیک(این نظرمنه)
یه نکته ک خیلی مهمه این هس ک شما نباید دور اول برید سراغ خلاصه نویسی چون هنوز مسلط نیستید و تست زیادی کارنکردید ک بفهمید چیا مهمتره بنابراین اگ تو دور اول برید سراغش عملا کپی پیست میشه :Yahoo (4): 
پس از وقتتی ک مسلط شدید این کارو انجام بدید جوری باید بنویسید ک با نوشتن ی مطلب اصلی همه شاخه های اون مطلب تو ذهنتون مرور شه یا نکاتی ک زیاد اشتباه میکردین...!!!
موفق باشین

----------


## ftm_mlh

> سلام!!!
> من زیاد خلاصه نویسی نداشتم فقط برای ریاضی این کارو کردم و به نظرم اصلن واسه عمومی لازم نیس بیشتر برا اختصاصی اونم ریاضی فیزیک(این نظرمنه)
> یه نکته ک خیلی مهمه این هس ک شما نباید دور اول برید سراغ خلاصه نویسی چون هنوز مسلط نیستید و تست زیادی کارنکردید ک بفهمید چیا مهمتره بنابراین اگ تو دور اول برید سراغش عملا کپی پیست میشه
> پس از وقتتی ک مسلط شدید این کارو انجام بدید جوری باید بنویسید ک با نوشتن ی مطلب اصلی همه شاخه های اون مطلب تو ذهنتون مرور شه یا نکاتی ک زیاد اشتباه میکردین...!!!
> موفق باشین


بیخیال خلاصه نویسی....نظرتون راجبه نکته برداری؟!

----------


## ftm_mlh

> سلام!!!
> من زیاد خلاصه نویسی نداشتم فقط برای ریاضی این کارو کردم و به نظرم اصلن واسه عمومی لازم نیس بیشتر برا اختصاصی اونم ریاضی فیزیک(این نظرمنه)
> یه نکته ک خیلی مهمه این هس ک شما نباید دور اول برید سراغ خلاصه نویسی چون هنوز مسلط نیستید و تست زیادی کارنکردید ک بفهمید چیا مهمتره بنابراین اگ تو دور اول برید سراغش عملا کپی پیست میشه
> پس از وقتتی ک مسلط شدید این کارو انجام بدید جوری باید بنویسید ک با نوشتن ی مطلب اصلی همه شاخه های اون مطلب تو ذهنتون مرور شه یا نکاتی ک زیاد اشتباه میکردین...!!!
> موفق باشین


آره حرف شما درسته....رفتم فایلای صوتی علیرضا افشارو در مورد خلاصه نویس گوش میدادم همین حرف شما رو میزدن....گفتن وقتی مسلط شدین بیاین سراغ خلاصه ویسی...نت برداری هم یه نوع خلاصه نویسیه.....اگ الان ک اولشه برم سر این کار همه چیزو مهم میبینم .....من میخوام اینکارو بکنم میخوام دفه ی اول ک درسنامه رو میخونم و یه سری تست میزنم هر چی بنظرم مهمه رو با مداد علامتدار کنم تستای مهم و اونایی ک غلط زدم رو هم با مداد علامتدار کنم نکاتی ک تو پاسخنامه هست روهم همچنین ....دفه ی دوم  ک میام تست بزنم نکاتی ک قبلن با مداد علامتدار کردم رو اونایی ک مهمترن رو با خودکار علامتدار کنم و دفه ی سومم میتونم از بین نکاتی ک با خودکار علامتدار کردم مهمترینشون رو هایلایت کنم.....فککنم اینجوری جواب بده....طبیعیه الان ک اولشم همه چی واسم جدید و مهم باشه دیگه

----------


## seven

> بیخیال خلاصه نویسی....نظرتون راجبه نکته برداری؟!


خب نکته برداری ک واسه هردرسی لازمه تقریبا...به این معنی ک شما وقتی تست میزنید اون جمله ای ک شمارو به سمت پاسخ تست هدایت کرده درصورتی ک بلد نبودید یا بلد بودید وارزش نوشتن داره توی خود کتاب یا یه دفتر خاص اون درس یادداشت میکنید وطی بازه های زمانی منظم مرور میکنید.‌.این شد نکته برداری!صرفا نمیتونه از توتست اومده باشه نتیجه گیری شما از ی مبحث هم میتونه باشه البته نتیجه گیری درست و منطقی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## seven

> آره حرف شما درسته....رفتم فایلای صوتی علیرضا افشارو در مورد خلاصه نویس گوش میدادم همین حرف شما رو میزدن....گفتن وقتی مسلط شدین بیاین سراغ خلاصه ویسی...نت برداری هم یه نوع خلاصه نویسیه.....اگ الان ک اولشه برم سر این کار همه چیزو مهم میبینم .....من میخوام اینکارو بکنم میخوام دفه ی اول ک درسنامه رو میخونم و یه سری تست میزنم هر چی بنظرم مهمه رو با مداد علامتدار کنم تستای مهم و اونایی ک غلط زدم رو هم با مداد علامتدار کنم نکاتی ک تو پاسخنامه هست روهم همچنین ....دفه ی دوم  ک میام تست بزنم نکاتی ک قبلن با مداد علامتدار کردم رو اونایی ک مهمترن رو با خودکار علامتدار کنم و دفه ی سومم میتونم از بین نکاتی ک با خودکار علامتدار کردم مهمترینشون رو هایلایت کنم.....فککنم اینجوری جواب بده....طبیعیه الان ک اولشم همه چی واسم جدید و مهم باشه دیگه


بله دیگ خلاصه نویسی توی دور اول اشتباهه واقعن
خب کاری ک میخواید انجام بدید هم روش بدی نیس ولی واقعن لازم نیس... شما یکم ک بیشتر تست بزنید ومسلط تر بشید خواه ناخواه مطالب مهم میاد دستتون اون موقع میتونید ی خلاصه خوب بنویسید..

----------


## ftm_mlh

> بله دیگ خلاصه نویسی توی دور اول اشتباهه واقعن
> خب کاری ک میخواید انجام بدید هم روش بدی نیس ولی واقعن لازم نیس... شما یکم ک بیشتر تست بزنید ومسلط تر بشید خواه ناخواه مطالب مهم میاد دستتون اون موقع میتونید ی خلاصه خوب بنویسید..


اون روشی رو ک گفتم بیشتر واسه تستا و نکاتشون میخوام انجام بدم چون ممکنه من دیگه دوباره نتونم بیام سراغ اون تستا اون موقه نکته هایی رو ک تو اون تستا بوده رو از دست میدم و پر میشه..... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## khansar

وسواس رو بزار کنار کشنده ی وقته

----------


## seven

> اون روشی رو ک گفتم بیشتر واسه تستا و نکاتشون میخوام انجام بدم چون ممکنه من دیگه دوباره نتونم بیام سراغ اون تستا اون موقه نکته هایی رو ک تو اون تستا بوده رو از دست میدم و پر میشه.....


اگه نکته ای خیلی مهم باشه مطمن باش اونقدر تو تستای مختلف تکرار میشه ک مسلط میشی فقط تعداد کمی از نکته ها جدیدن...انقدر حساس نباش شما تست بزن بار دوم حتی اگ از ی کتاب دیگ هم تست بزنی مطمن باش نکات مهم توی همون کتاب تستم تکرار شده واقعن  این سه مرحله ک گفتی نیس لازم نیس به نظرمن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## echo

, ببینین اولا اینکه بار  اولی که مبحثی رو میخونین اصلا خلاصه نویسی نکنید. خلاصه نویسی برای نکته  های فرار هست برای درس هایی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی فرمول ها معمولا خلاصه نویسی  میشن و برای دروسی مثل زیست مطالب.شما اول یک دور خوب جزوه و درسنامه رو  بخونین و بعد تست هاشو که زدین , باره دومی که برگردین و اون مبحث رو  بخونین کاملا براتون مشخص میشه که چه نکاتی تو تست ها مهم بودن و فراموش  کرده بودین.که باید خلاصه نویسیشون کنین. برای هر فصل 1 برگه بردارین و همه  ی مطالب مهم رو یادداشت کنید.برای زیست به شکل نموداری و درختی میتونین  خلاصه نویسی کنید که خیلی بهتون کمک میکنه.
اگه بار اول خوندن خلاصه نویسی کنید همه ی مطالب به نظرتون مهم میان و گیج میشین.
برای  درس هایی مثل زیست و دینی و بخش های حفظ کردنیه شیمی مطالب مهمی که تو تست  ها متوجه شدین و براتون پر رنگ بودن یا مطالبی که تو جزوه دیدین و تو فهم  بیشتر بهتون کمک کرده رو کنار همون صفحه کتاب درسی حاشیه نویسی کنید . 
برای ریاضی و فیریک هم که معمولا همون فرمول های مهم یا فرار کفایت میکنه 
وقتی  که دارین تست میزنین جدا از خلاصه نویسی حتما تست هاتون رو مارک دار کنین.یعنی تست هایی که نزدین یا اشتباه زدین رو حتما هایلایت کنید و موقع جمع  بندی و دوره همه رو لازم نیست دوباره بزنین فقط تست هایی که مارک دار شدند  رو بزنین.اگه تستی رو موقع دوره هم اشتباه کردین 2 مارکه کنین.
میتونین بعد مارک دار کردن توی یه برگه ی باریک شماره تست مارک دار شده و نکته ای که باعث شده تست رو دوباره  اشتباه بزنین رو به طور خیلی خلاصه توی 1 خط یادداشت کنید تقریبا تو هر صفحه 10-15 تست جا میشه. و وقتی این برگه  ها رو جمع آوری کنید میتونین توی وقت های استراحت یا وقتی بیرون از خونه  هستین همراه خودتون داشته باشین و مرورشون کنید.  تو ذهنتون بازسازی میشه سوال و یادتون میاد مشکل چی بوده . این با خلاصه نویسی متفاوت هست شما همه ی نکته های مهم جزوه و کتاب رو نمینویسید فقط نکات و اشتباهات مهم تست ها یادداشت میشن. و دیگه لازم نیست از توی پاسخنامه ی تست ها نکته ای رو هایلایت و یا نکته برداری کنید.
و راجب  اینکه اصلا باید خلاصه نویسی کرد یا نه پیشنهاد من این هست که حتما حتما  این کارو بکنید.چون شما خودتون بهتر از هر کتاب و جزوه ای میدونین چه  چیزایی رو اشکال دارین و چجوری باید بنویسین که به خوبی موقع دوره یادتون  بیاد...اگه خلاصه نداشته باشین موقع جمع بندی خوندن اون همه جزوه خیلی گیج  کننده و وقت گیر میشه...

----------


## ftm_mlh

> , ببینین اولا اینکه بار  اولی که مبحثی رو میخونین اصلا خلاصه نویسی نکنید. خلاصه نویسی برای نکته  های فرار هست برای درس هایی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی فرمول ها معمولا خلاصه نویسی  میشن و برای دروسی مثل زیست مطالب.شما اول یک دور خوب جزوه و درسنامه رو  بخونین و بعد تست هاشو که زدین , باره دومی که برگردین و اون مبحث رو  بخونین کاملا براتون مشخص میشه که چه نکاتی تو تست ها مهم بودن و فراموش  کرده بودین.که باید خلاصه نویسیشون کنین. برای هر فصل 1 برگه بردارین و همه  ی مطالب مهم رو یادداشت کنید.برای زیست به شکل نموداری و درختی میتونین  خلاصه نویسی کنید که خیلی بهتون کمک میکنه.
> اگه بار اول خوندن خلاصه نویسی کنید همه ی مطالب به نظرتون مهم میان و گیج میشین.
> برای  درس هایی مثل زیست و دینی و بخش های حفظ کردنیه شیمی مطالب مهمی که تو تست  ها متوجه شدین و براتون پر رنگ بودن یا مطالبی که تو جزوه دیدین و تو فهم  بیشتر بهتون کمک کرده رو کنار همون صفحه کتاب درسی حاشیه نویسی کنید . 
> برای ریاضی و فیریک هم که معمولا همون فرمول های مهم یا فرار کفایت میکنه 
> وقتی  که دارین تست میزنین جدا از خلاصه نویسی حتما تست هاتون رو مارک دار کنین.یعنی تست هایی که نزدین یا اشتباه زدین رو حتما هایلایت کنید و موقع جمع  بندی و دوره همه رو لازم نیست دوباره بزنین فقط تست هایی که مارک دار شدند  رو بزنین.اگه تستی رو موقع دوره هم اشتباه کردین 2 مارکه کنین.
> میتونین بعد مارک دار کردن توی یه برگه ی باریک شماره تست مارک دار شده و نکته ای که باعث شده تست رو دوباره  اشتباه بزنین رو به طور خیلی خلاصه توی 1 خط یادداشت کنید تقریبا تو هر صفحه 10-15 تست جا میشه. و وقتی این برگه  ها رو جمع آوری کنید میتونین توی وقت های استراحت یا وقتی بیرون از خونه  هستین همراه خودتون داشته باشین و مرورشون کنید.  تو ذهنتون بازسازی میشه سوال و یادتون میاد مشکل چی بوده . این با خلاصه نویسی متفاوت هست شما همه ی نکته های مهم جزوه و کتاب رو نمینویسید فقط نکات و اشتباهات مهم تست ها یادداشت میشن. و دیگه لازم نیست از توی پاسخنامه ی تست ها نکته ای رو هایلایت و یا نکته برداری کنید.
> و راجب  اینکه اصلا باید خلاصه نویسی کرد یا نه پیشنهاد من این هست که حتما حتما  این کارو بکنید.چون شما خودتون بهتر از هر کتاب و جزوه ای میدونین چه  چیزایی رو اشکال دارین و چجوری باید بنویسین که به خوبی موقع دوره یادتون  بیاد...اگه خلاصه نداشته باشین موقع جمع بندی خوندن اون همه جزوه خیلی گیج  کننده و وقت گیر میشه...


خیلی عالی بود ........خیلی خیلی تشکر....مرسی دوستان :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (11):

----------

